# Carrera owners manual GONE



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2019)

Found this whilst looking for something else . 

Never been stamped so not tied to a bike . If anyone wants it let me know and I can post it onwards .


----------



## Stephen James (2 Nov 2019)

would love the manual. Send to ***************************************************

*Mod edit:* Home address edited out for your security. May we suggest that this is done via private message.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2019)

Stephen James said:


> would love the manual. Send to ***************************************************
> 
> *Mod edit:* Home address edited out for your security. May we suggest that this is done via private message.



Let me check that I still have this


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2019)

Stephen James said:


> would love the manual. Send to ***************************************************
> 
> *Mod edit:* Home address edited out for your security. May we suggest that this is done via private message.



Found it so will post it out 2moro


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2019)

Posted today


----------



## Thespian69 (27 Sep 2020)

Stephen James .... would you consider photocopying the manual & sending it to me? I'm also on the lookout for one


----------



## lesukbe (5 Oct 2020)

Hi Stephen, Me too. I am looking for the same manual. Could you perhaps scan it and email it? Many Thanks. Leslie


----------



## lesukbe (5 Oct 2020)

Pity Carrera did not offer it online via their or Halfords web site as other suppliers do :--(


----------



## lesukbe (9 Nov 2020)

Agreed. That shows very poor support for their sales...


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2020)

Have just found a Boardman owners handbook if anyone wants it let me know


----------

